# URGENT! Help Protect the Grand Canyon before September 3rd!



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the news, my comment is sent.


I'm surprised the Navajo Nation Council is allowing outsiders to comment.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

My opposional comments are in, and I have signed the associated petition.

I know there is wide variation on this in some quarters, with tribal sovereignty and historical matters driving others to a different conclusion that the one I have come to. But the proposed contract is so one sidedly biased to favor the non tribal developer as to be blatantly exploitative. 

One has to wonder -- when this has been rejected by another tribal administration -- what unofficial considerations have gone into reviving this project on such short notice.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Put in a year round play spot and a bar. It's not like the Grand Canyon is real wilderness anyway. That's place is just the government and front rangers getting "wild".



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Nickdanger (Mar 30, 2004)

This is an important issue with a lot at stake. Anyone who loves running rivers and cares about the Grand Canyon should make their voice heard.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

cosurfgod said:


> Put in a year round play spot and a bar. It's not like the Grand Canyon is real wilderness anyway. That's place is just the government and front rangers getting "wild".
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz




Was wondering when he'd surface, must have gotten hear using his special kayak TROLLING motor.


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is American Whitewater's article about this. Only one day left to comment.


https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Article/view/articleid/32621/


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Can you believe this???!!! From savetheconfluence.com, 9/7/2016:

*Navajo officials: Most online comments on Escalade bill missing

*Navajo tribal officials said on Wednesday they counted only one-eighth of the tens of thousands of comments filed online last week opposing the proposed Escalade development.

Even though more than 55,000 online petition comments were submitted to the tribe’s official e-mail address, only a few thousand were counted, according to the officials, who also said they do not know what happened to all the other online submissions.

The Navajo Nation Council’s Legislative service opened comment about Bill number 0293-16 for a five-day comment period, which started Monday, Aug. 29 and ended Saturday, Sept. 3. The bill asks the Navajo Nation Council to approve a $65 million loan, a 420-acre land withdrawal and a master contract with the nation. The agreement would begin construction of the Escalade resort at Grand Canyon Eastern Rim.

An online petition that Save the Confluence launched during the comment period collected more than 25,000 verified signatures from around the world last week. Similarly, a group called American Riverrunners says that it collected nearly 30,000 signatures, for a combined total of 55,000 online comments that were sent between the two groups to the tribe’s official e-mail for receiving public comment on the proposed development.

However, tribal officials said they only counted 8,417 people protesting the Escalde development through letters and online comments. The tribe’s legislative officials said that the 8,417 online comments is the most they have ever received on a controversial issue. Officials said that they will re-check and search for the missing comments.

Only 131 comments supporting the Escalade were received. This means that opposition outnumbered support by 800 to 1.

Here is how numbers broke down:


 8,417 individuals submitted their opposition through hand-written petitions, an online petition count, e-mail, letters and prepared statements against the Escalade.
131 turned in paperwork favoring the Escalade that include 123 letters and eight online comments.
The total will be wrapped into a report for the Navajo council’s Law and Order Committee, which is scheduled to meet 10 a.m. Monday, Sept. 12. The committee’s agenda will post Friday, Sept. 9.

Tribal officials also said the count for the Escalade bill is unfinished. The first five-day comment tests to find how out how the bill is received.

People are encouraged to write and send comments up to the time the bill is introduced, officials said. You can send comments directly to the Navajo Nation via the information on this page: *Contact members of the Navajo Nation Council - Save the Confluence*


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Well they got their public opinion question answered.

Small caveat, I think someone added an extra zero as the ration is closer to 80 to 1. Either way it obvious those against outnumber those in favor.


----------



## wamsley (Feb 28, 2011)

*Thoughts*

Thanks for the heads up on the issue. I truly believe in keeping wild areas free of human development, but..... this issue is really unique. 

Personal thought is that the Navajo people are free to do as they wish. I currently live in Glenwood Springs, and as I understand it, the whole town (more/less) was sacred Ute land, but their opinions weren't listened to. Wonder how they feel about the million dollars homes along the Fork and the Hot Springs. Same goes for pretty much all the land in the west and country for that matter.

Perhaps this is all fair in the greater scheme of things. If the Navajo people put this in, I hope it serves them well. If they choose not to, I am thankful. However, I will not send in an opposition letter in this situation as I do not feel it my place to tell others, whose land has been taken away, how to treat the small tract they have left.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey wamsley, so i have one thought regarding the issue of not telling the Navajo what to do with there land. 
At least as far as far as emailing the tribal elders, don't tell them what to do. 
However, if you believe as I do, that this would be very damaging to the Grand canyon, what would be wrong with simply ASKING, them not to approve this project? Be respectful, but it can't hurt to ask. 

It sounds as though this project could be very damaging to the Navajo people, and many of them oppose it, along with neighboring tribes. It is possible that if the Elders decision is swayed by wilderness lovers from around the world, that they may even avoid a $65 million mistake, and a major blow to the Grand canyon on the scale of what our culture has been doing.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

Wamsley, here's something to think about. It's not their land, they stoled it from the Hopi. The Navajo post date the Spanish arrival in the southwest. They are an Athabscan(sic?) people who migrated from southeastern ak/yukon area. The Navajo were a colonial empire who treated the locals pretty much the same way us euro's treated them. Human nature I guess. Regarding the missing emails, the Navajo government seems to have a well deserved reputation of running things like a 3rd world banana republic. Corrupt, enrich themselves while doing nothing of real benefit for the Navajo people.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This just in:



> ‎Helen Howard‎ to Grand Canyon Private Boaters FB Page
> 
> The Law And Order Committee of the Navajo Tribal Council met this morning and by a 4 opposed, 0 for vote did not recommend that the Navajo Tribal Council go forward with the Escalade Project. Extremely moving meeting and I will will post more later. This is a start. 3 more committees in the next few weeks apd probably to the NavajoTribal Counil at the end of January.Ever one of those council members quoted the 66,000 against and the 139 people for in the comment period. Still a ways to go, But such a great start.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Andy H. said:


> This just in:


I have crocodile tears in my eyes WAHOO!! I understand it's not over yet but this is fantastic news and yes a great start. Happy Dancing inserted here!! ~ Renee


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Can I still post my No Gondola in the Grand stickers on my boat, garage shop, car, etc.? My outrage hasn't fully subsided yet.

Thanks to all who have made this first step and hopefully the end result happen.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Heck YES duct tape! Do you need some more or some to share with friends? I will send you some if you want to PM me your address. ~ Renee


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is an update in another thread, regarding a meeting that was held where there was full opposition to the Escalade development.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...calade-at-first-meeting-63041.html#post446750


----------

